# Creating a Mail Merge with multiple data rows



## Alison (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi there,
I am trying to create a mail merge to inform users of an ordering system that they have orders that need to be closed off.

I have an excel spreadsheet that lists out thousands of orders and I want to include in one email per person all the orders they have open (most people have more than one order open).

Is there a way to list out more than one data row per document and do it dynamically? (I am using Office 2000 by the way).

I really appreciate any help you can give me.

Thanks!
Al :smile:


----------



## ababuraj (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi all,
I am trying the same in 2007, anyone has a solution? 

Thanks
AB


----------



## Asherman (Nov 24, 2008)

I also need help with this to create a certificate showing all the courses a student has studied. Apart from an addin that costs £30 for one user, I cannot find the answer. Can someone help us please?


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi folks,

You can use a Catalogue/Directory Mailmerge for this (depending on the Word version). To see how to do this kind of mailmerge, check out my tutorial at:
http://www.wopr.com/cgi-bin/w3t/showthreaded.pl?Number=731107

Alison: Note that the tutorial is based on creating output documents, not emails.


----------



## Asherman (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you for the guide.

I still could not get it too work, so now I have given up and created a database instead fo rthe courses. I will trying to work it out when I have the time.


----------

